# 40s Willys Pick up ..Build



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

These are a pair I am doing one on left stock hight front end .The one on the right I dropped way down .Its on a JLTO chassis To get it down I added stock aru tjet front rims ,tires and axle.This tucks the tires in so it can sit lower. I cut down the front post then ground the crab out of the under side to get it down. Now I have to trim the headers because they hid the ground!More coming soo







n


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

I went ahead and took off the headers.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Kevin
Those look GREAT! When will they be available? I gotta have a couple of those.

Larry


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Rear View of Willys p/u*

:thumbsup: Great Job ! Do you have a rear view of your Willys p/u ? How much $ would it be or trade?


Neal :dude:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would have to agree, nice looking cast. To bad it didn't fit the AFX style chassis.  rr


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Kevin, I hope you have permission to cast someone elses stuff and resell... I don't think Road Race Replicas would be to happy with you otherwise.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello-

I’m finishing one of these up, myself. It’s all plastic, though. 

What vehicle did you use to make the rear bed with? 
Mine is built off the existing boot similar to an old Studebaker.

It looks great so far! I am anticipating seeing the finished product! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 




Cheers..


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

rodstrguy said:


> Kevin, I hope you have permission to cast someone elses stuff and resell.


The ones I will be putting on eBay







soon as "you build bodies" any are remastered .Roof line redone ,bed moved up so body will sit lower ,Cleaned up body lines plus more .Buy one and check it out..Truck shown here are out on prototype mold and are not the remastered parts.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

*detailed and done*


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)




----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/500/6587willy40roadster.jpg


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Great Work Kevin!*

Hi Kevin
Those look great! I cant wait for mine to get here  

Larry


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

boss9 said:


> What vehicle did you use to make the rear bed with?


 Hello BK-

Those are nice! :thumbsup:

Don’t take this the wrong way….You seem to very good at making these fine bodies.
I know it takes a bit of skill—so surely you have the finesse to reply to two questions on the same thread at about the same time. Even if you had to think about it. 
Or did you miss the question? 

It makes one wonder—is this some highly secret type of rump you have hanging off the back of your Willys coupe, or is the info top secret so as to not inform the many casters we have here, for fear of them making same?  


Hey, with no reply—I read em’ as they drop….


G,nite..


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Hey boss 9, I thought you seen that the body in the pictures is a RRR . How I ended up with them. I bought a bunch of molds off ebay







 This a body mold was one of many that I got. I did not find out till MUCH later when I was told it was a RRR ripoff .SOO I did not want to rip-off RRR .I have remastered the RRR body to make mine. , PICTURES of both side by side up soon on this thread. After all they all started with an aurora hot rod Willys.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey BK-

Ahh,
Some light has been shed on the issue.
I had no idea they were not your original handy-work.

As I mentioned, you do some nice work. 
I’ve known of your castings for a couple of years, now. I’m surprised you bought the molds—was it because it just takes that many more steps out of the process? 

I understand the concern for copying a duplicate, but personally, I don’t think it’s an issue.

Especially with RRR. 

The way I see it, Phil was duplicating Tyco parts while they were still in business. He still makes the Batmobile and just changes the name. He does this with a few other pieces. He makes a Cobra, and if you know anything about ol’ “Shel”—if he knew he about it, he’d be holding Phil’s jewels, right now. He’s got a lot more to sweat over besides someone “borrowing” his semi-copied mold.

Correct me if I’m wrong, but didn’t MEV start out with a 65 Mustang, which is the same Mustang as what Ho Detroit started out with, which is the same Mustang as what Model Motoring started out with, which is the same Mustang RRR started out with, which is the same Mustang as Jim Stefaniak (originator of RRR) started with, which is the copy of the original Aurora Mustang, which he called me about and asked to use as a plug? 

Who’s copying who??

My point is there’s cheating and fraud going on in the slot car world by dozens—if not hundreds of casters every week. Look at the auctions. Look at the web-sites. Look on your own shelf. It’s everywhere and growing quickly in popularity. 

It’s all relative. The same as recording pre-recorded tapes and downloading music. 

It’s all fun until you make a profit showing, get a little too well known—then somebody takes notice. They won’t chase after the minnows but they’ll hunt the shark—and that’s always in very deep water.

How fast do you want to swim?
Kev, this is not directed at you, it’s a general rant about blatant wholesale fraud throughout the whole casting cottage industry.  

Cheers..


Ps—Hopefully I’ll be a hardened criminal soon.


----------

